# Ants!



## Blue Tick (Jun 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQERRbU23bU]YouTube - Ants![/ame]


----------



## kalawine (Jun 4, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how all this happened by chance?


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 4, 2009)

kalawine said:


> Isn't it amazing how all this happened by chance?




HA!

This ones pretty cool!

[video=youtube;A042J0IDQK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A042J0IDQK4[/video]


----------



## kalawine (Jun 4, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it amazing how all this happened by chance?
> ...



Amazing!


----------



## Berean (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 4, 2009)

amazing..


----------



## kalawine (Jun 4, 2009)

Berean said:


>



Actually, to be honest, as amazing as these videos are, I was thinking about Diazinon the whole time I was watching them. Kill! Kill! Kill! 

If you've ever in Mississippi and see our Fire Ant problem you will understand my depraved bitterness!


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jun 4, 2009)

Very amazing...


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 4, 2009)

wow! That is amazing


----------

